# Customer Expectations



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyone else get an email like this

,

A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on *redacted* If you’re not able to leave a package with a person, customers expect that their package will be left in a secure location at the right address. Our most successful delivery partners ensure packages aren't visible from the street, are not exposed to weather, and are not visible in a high traffic area.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I was in a shady neighborhood I am conscious to hide packages but if I brought back every package I had to leave in a shady neighborhood maybe half of them would actually get delivered.

This also could be about one I put in a safe location. If I put it in a safe location does "add note" allow me to tell them where it is?


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm not sure if the add note option informs the customer, but I do it anyway. I figure that if they call customer service, they should be able to see the note and inform the customer. 

I asked the warehouse supervisor in my city about this. He said he suspects that a driver would have to get quite a few before being fired, because he knows several who get notifications almost every day. I've gotten two, and nothing has come of it.


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I was in a shady neighborhood I am conscious to hide packages but if I brought back every package I had to leave in a shady neighborhood maybe half of them would actually get delivered.
> 
> This also could be about one I put in a safe location


Seattle has been experiencing record levels of package theft. Particularly in neighborhoods like Ballard, there are many quiet streets with folks waiting in cars to watch package deliveries (USPS, UPS, Amazon, FedEX) and swoop and to steal the packages [from secure locations]. Check out any NextDoor neighborhood website in Seattle to confirm this fact.

I deliver in North Seattle, where many residents have security cameras on their property. Maybe it is time for us to don our GoPro cameras whilst we deliver?!

Shangsta sorry you got that message from Amazon, but it is apparently a rite of passage.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Anyone else get an email like this
> A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on *redacted* If you're not able to leave a package with a person, customers expect that their package will be left in a secure location at the right address. Our most successful delivery partners ensure packages aren't visible from the street, are not exposed to weather, and are not visible in a high traffic area.


I've gotten far worse.


----------



## Nubiwon (Aug 27, 2016)

How many of these emails before Amazon deactivate the account? Recently I have gotten 3 emails regarding the missing packages. Have been doing flex for over a month with 60+ blocks done. Not sure if I need to worry about it or not.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Nubiwon said:


> How many of these emails before Amazon deactivate the account? Recently I have gotten 3 emails regarding the missing packages. Have been doing flex for over a month with 60+ blocks done. Not sure if I need to worry about it or not.


They dont give you an exact number which sucks but there was a guy deactivated a few weeks ago who got 13 over 2/3 months so be as careful as you can.

Leasing offices when allowed, hiding packages, leaving notes for person. I have only gotten one other email like this since I posted this back in August but I typically have been only doing 3 blocks or so per week lately bc of my other job


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Another factor to consider is that we are not the only people walking up the door. People leave spam mail and cards. I like to hide packages behind tall ledges, bushes, pillars. They aren't visible from the street but would be if someone were to ring the door bell for whatever reason. Lately, if I don't see an open door as I walk by, I go straight to the back yard and toss the package over. I don't like side doors, you would think that people are conscientious enough to check there but no. I left two big boxes behind a trash can behind a side door. When I was walking to my car, the person finally opened the door. I explained sidedoor. This person claimed to not see anything. It took her a couple minutes to find the packages, so my point is that side door, safe location mean different things to people. Leave notes with specific directions.


----------



## driveforhours (Jun 12, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> They dont give you an exact number which sucks but there was a guy deactivated a few weeks ago who got 13 over 2/3 months...


13?! Here I was worried about my 5 in 5 months. HAHAHA


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I think I have had 3-4 in 7 months... and that is working at least 5 days a week.

g


----------



## GMan01 (Aug 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I was in a shady neighborhood I am conscious to hide packages but if I brought back every package I had to leave in a shady neighborhood maybe half of them would actually get delivered.
> 
> This also could be about one I put in a safe location. If I put it in a safe location does "add note" allow me to tell them where it is?


Yes


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

4 in 2 months! I work 10 shifts a week. It seems like you can't avoid these
there is packages bound to be reported as not delivered for what ever reason.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> 4 in 2 months! I work 10 shifts a week. It seems like you can't avoid these
> there is packages bound to be reported as not delivered for what ever reason.


10 shifts a day, is that even exist or possible?


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

RGV said:


> 10 shifts a day, is that even exist or possible?


Week, not day


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Colie said:


> Week, not day


Ahh ...sorry, I misread.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

RGV said:


> Ahh ...sorry, I misread.


You must work for Amazon.....


----------

